
Show HN: Collab with friends, create spaced-rep flashcards linked to class notes - dhandel
https://idorecall.com
======
dhandel
iDoRecall is a new kind of spaced-repetition flashcard app. You upload your
learning materials (many file types and videos.) You create flashcards linked
to the concepts and facts in your study materials that you want to remember.
When you practice, if you forget the answer, click a link to open the source
file/video at the exact spot where you learned it. Quickly refresh your memory
and get back to your practice session.

iDR now allows students to create study groups and share files and flashcards.
Teachers can also create classes and do the same.

I'd love your feedback, positive and negative. Thanks!

